

Show HN: gamedevwebtools - webbedhands
https://github.com/hyp/gamedevwebtools

======
to3m
I got started on something like this a couple of years ago, with the intention
of eventually using it for tweaking gameplay and art settings, but I only got
as far as the web server component: <https://github.com/tom-seddon/yhs>

In the end the designers and artists seemed to actually like doing the editing
on the device directly using cocoa touch widgets, so I didn't take the web
server idea any further. My longer-term plans included something like the
graphical viewer presented here.

------
webbedhands
Hi, author here. Feel free to ask any questions.

~~~
hesdeadjim
Ha, this is awesome. I tried to carve out some free time at night to work on
something similar for our game engine, and never got too far with it. I'm
definitely going to try integrating this and see what it's like.

I've used some tools like Telemetry before:

<http://www.radgametools.com/telemetry.htm>

And while it was pretty powerful, I found the process of adding custom data
visualizers pretty handicapped by their native interface requirements.

With the current state of your code, how hard would it be for someone to add
plugin based functionality to implement custom data messages and visualizers?

~~~
webbedhands
I really, really want to add support for plugins/extensions to support custom
data visualizers, but it still needs a bit of work on the web client side,
mainly some code cleanup and some new ui functionality, and possibly a bit of
work on the server side for easier message receiving. I'll definitely add the
plugin functionality for the next version. You can send me a pm/email to
discuss it further, so that I'll have a better idea on what kind of
functionality you need for your custom visualizers.

